# text graphics



## lesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello, people!
I have an idea for those who are using text environment,
but want to have any graphics.
This is text drawing tool - it draws picture with text symbols.
It's not AAlib tool - it's Ncurses tool. It's easy in building
and usage. I have source code and shall give latter freely.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2010)

We all have the source code ... devel/ncurses and /usr/src/contrib/ncurses/ ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 19, 2010)

So, what exactly do you mean? A tool using ncurses to draw GUIs, or ncurses itself?


----------

